# Any indians here



## Siddhartha Saive

Yup


----------



## harilp

wow seen an indian in plantedtank forum 

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aquaticz

Removed by writer


----------



## JeffHerr

I'm from Indiana, does that help?


----------



## harilp

JeffHerr said:


> I'm from Indiana, does that help?


haha i asked India not indiana

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## discusmaniac

I am indian but i am in india now


----------



## harilp

Anymore!!!

Sent from my Blackberry Playbook using Tapatalk2


----------



## sleepswithdafishez

Nope ,just us ,cowboys....


----------



## abe86

I'm Indian but live in Los Angeles, California (USA). I hope that counts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodchandran88

Add me too...I am from Chennai.


----------



## Varmint

I'm not Indian, but I love Indian food. Best cuisine on the planet!


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy

Indian food is the [censored][censored][censored][censored] yo. I eat it literally every day. Dem pakoras and naans doe. And dat baingan bharta mmmmmmmmmm gurl.

Oh I'm white btw but yeah.


----------



## perlguy

I'm Indian. I live in Virginia.


----------



## ashurjames

I am an indian but works at California, could i help ?


----------



## hassansin

*Indian *

i am an indian from mumbai(vasai) xD


----------



## Ssid

Hey guys... Am an Indian living in LA.....

Just saw this post...


----------



## Atheek

I'm in india buddy


----------

